# monster manor app



## Lauras87 (Oct 22, 2013)

i heard about this app produced by Ayogo Health & working with Sanofi and Diabetes UK 

Monster Manor is a free game that helps families of young children with Type 1 diabetes stay on top of their testing and logging schedule. It aims to engage children in their health management and improve their adherence to treatment while having fun.

The game is integrated with the BlueLoop diabetes tracking app, which allows children to effortlessly enter all of their diabetes information and allows parents to monitor and stay informed anytime, anywhere. Every time children enter their BG information into the BlueLoop app they are rewarded with a pi?ata to crack open in Monster Manor. Pi?atas hold all sorts of fun inside, from ?Beanz? that will help children collect more monsters, to ?Gold? that will buy their monster new pets. In addition to rewarding kids, parents are provided with insights, strategies and a tool to support their child?s management efforts. Parents can also send their child an extra special pi?ata that has a better chance of winning bigger prizes! This is designed to give parents a daily opportunity to show support to their child and give them the encouragement they need to properly manage their diabetes.


TBH i've downloaded it & its fun (sadly at 26 you'd of thought id grow up)


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2013)

That sounds flipping ACE !

(But what might a pi?ata be?  

Not in my Harraps Span/Eng dictionary.  So I turned to babelfish which kindly told me the English for pi?ata is - pinata - spelled the same but no Tilde ! 

So -  what might a pi?ata be?   )


----------



## Copepod (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a model animal or ball, made of something breakable, like papier mache, which is hit by blindfolded children during parties, to release sweets from within. Popular in Mexico (I first encoutered one at the monthly birthday parties held at a rehab centre for disabled children in Oaxaca state where I worked in summer 1991), but I have seen one used at the party of a Mexican child in UK.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 22, 2013)

trophywench said:


> That sounds flipping ACE !
> 
> (But what might a pi?ata be?
> 
> ...



They are gaining in popularity at UK kids' parties too.  Party Pieces (Kate Middleton's parents' business) have been selling them for several years.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL - last time we had a catered party the pub cooked a meal and supplied a table to put the wedding cake on, otherwise I have a little woman I rely on, and she's never heard of em before - as you already know!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2013)

Just read a great write up about this from Annie (@understudypanc) here: http://theunderstudypancreas.com/20...ts-tantrums-and-solutions-in-a-monster-manor/

Does sound like a really great idea


----------



## bev (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Lauras87,

Thanks for posting - have posted on the CWD in case anyone is interested.Bev


----------



## Lauras87 (Oct 23, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just read a great write up about this from Annie (@understudypanc) here: http://theunderstudypancreas.com/20...ts-tantrums-and-solutions-in-a-monster-manor/
> 
> Does sound like a really great idea



I read about it via the grumpy pumper on Facebook then came across the mentione blog



bev said:


> Hi Lauras87,
> 
> Thanks for posting - have posted on the CWD in case anyone is interested.Bev



Bev, I can't recommend it enough.
I'm now on frank's tower (aka level 2)


----------



## Clo (Oct 23, 2013)

Downloaded lets see how good it is. Heard about it ages ago but could never find it


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 5, 2013)

I normally only download an app with review, maybe others are the same. If it's good you should leave reviews. I have downloaded it now x


----------

